# Nickname idea thread



## J087 (Nov 17, 2013)

I couldn't find one so here goes. Share the nicknames your villagers had for you. 

*My villagers call me:*
pancake
sugarcube


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Nov 17, 2013)

In my past experiences on New Leaf, I've had:
M-puff
Maddie
M-cat
I'm sure there are more, and I remember a lot from Wild World, but I don't want to mix them up. xD  I'll edit this post if I remember any more.


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Nov 17, 2013)

Oh God... I've had sooo many nicknames, it's not even funny. Sweet C, Mega C, Fancy C, Little C, L'il C, Dr. C, Sugar C, Wonder C, kiddo, hun... I'm sure there are more I'm forgetting. I think my favorite nickname, though, was the one Puddles came up with for my alt: shmoopy. WHY did she have to give that to my alt; I would have much preferred it on my mayor, that name is amazing.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Nov 17, 2013)

It's been so long since I've accepted any of their ideas. I only remember S Belle. I've made them all call me Ironlady.


----------



## Puddle (Nov 17, 2013)

Skipper and Li'l guy.


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Nov 17, 2013)

Cupcake, Muffin, Junebug, Dearie and Pop Star. Those are some of the old nicknames I'd received. The one being used right now is "mon amie". Marshal started it.


----------



## Touko (Nov 18, 2013)

june bug
mon amie
darling
princess
muffin
T

I really hate the (letter)-(something) kind of names xD I'm glad that they chose these ones except Stitches call me T.


----------



## Moontoon (Nov 18, 2013)

Because of Stinky, everyone is constantly calling me Beefcake. Other names have been floating around, but Beefcake always comes back sooner or later XP


----------



## JaeJae (Nov 18, 2013)

Brainiac... J-cat.. and a lot more I couldn't remember. I made them call me Boss recently xD


----------



## CM Mark (Nov 18, 2013)

They all call me lamb for some reason


----------



## Amyy (Nov 18, 2013)

Aw my villagers call me missy and i love it
AHAHAH

and sometimes i would request them to call me urmi, AHAHAHA a friend calls me that and i find it funny <3 I love it thoughh


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Nov 18, 2013)

Hun and Cupcake.
Kitty came up with Hun and Peaches came up with cupcake.


----------



## Imonly21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Mon Amie, Dearie, Shorty, R-girl, Honeybun, Sweetpea


----------



## Nagi (Nov 18, 2013)

since i play a Japanese game but have an English character name (Skye), my nicknames are always messed up. They often try things like taking the last or first two characters and then adding っこ(-ko) or っち(-chi) to the end... which produces things like yeっこ or Skっち.
Yeah. No. I just tell them to call me Su most of the time. I wish my villagers would come up with things like Shorty and Cupcake!（  ￣д￣）


----------



## chriss (Nov 18, 2013)

Beefcake


----------



## Neli (Nov 18, 2013)

N bear
shorty

..lololol. Groucho is the one that started calling me shorty. He's just.. He's so.. I just friggin' love him.


----------



## Frozen (Nov 18, 2013)

One started calling me "princess" and now most of them do.


----------



## effluo (Nov 18, 2013)

They are all starting to slowly call me "cookie" thanks to Stitches. They called me honey before that. 

One of my second characters is P bear. I think the funniest one they suggested was Dr P...


----------



## Coexist (Nov 18, 2013)

The first one they suggested was "big guy" I was like sure.. I mean I'm not even big physically but as a mayor, hell yea I'm big, making all those PWP's and getting the town to look good! LOL. 
Then I think Gwen called me Young T and I was like, this seems like a sweet rapper name, alright, done. So some people call me Young T, the majority call me big guy.
Flora asked for a custom one and I made her call me "m'lord", haha. It hasn't spread around yet but I hope it does, soon all my villagers will be calling me m'lord and I'll truly be the king of my town, harhar.


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm beefcake at the moment... xD


----------



## Nymeri (Nov 18, 2013)

Right now, they are calling me Major M, genius and DJ M. Nicknames I had before was mon amie, M-girl and M-town. Limberg also used to call me missy, and he was the only one. I miss him :/


----------



## Sabbyy (Nov 18, 2013)

S Bear (Lucky), muffin (Flurry).. I need more nicknames D:


----------



## Laurina (Nov 18, 2013)

My favorite ones:
Chickpea - Zell.
Beefcake - Poncho.
Dumpling - Rosie.
Princess - Diana.


----------



## mistakenolive (Nov 18, 2013)

Oh, the first letter ones can be fun:
Super K
K-Train  <-- I can't make this stuff up
Sweety
Shmoopy

Mules has been called M man, cupcake and beefcake.


----------



## J087 (Nov 18, 2013)

effluo said:


> They are all starting to slowly call me "cookie" thanks to Stitches. They called me honey before that.
> 
> One of my second characters is P bear. I think the funniest one they suggested was Dr P...



Ah cookie, I had that name in Wild World!

I might make them change my nickname to "Milord" or "King"


----------



## J087 (Jan 28, 2014)

Villagers call me _Little J_ now.


----------



## Improv (Jan 28, 2014)

Muffin and Schmoopy


----------



## Lennox (Jan 28, 2014)

Flo the creepy penguin calls me pal. Thankfully she announced that she's moving soon


----------



## toastia (Jan 28, 2014)

Sugar P and beauty.

Sugar P(Chrissy) is what most of my villagers call me.
Cesar suggested beauty and I honestly don't know why I accepted..
Next time I get a nickname I'm changing it to BEEFCAKE


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jan 28, 2014)

I choose my nickname most of the time. Usually I have "Toasty" and "Scout" floating around, and once in a while I'll have them call me "Skippy"


----------



## feminist (Jan 28, 2014)

all of these were villager generated:
lamb
bun
cupcake
honey
daring

and I had Ankha call me 'bae'
so there's that


----------

